# O & W Advice Sought



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Seriously smitten by this new O&W Cougar 3:










and would appreciate some feedback from the faithful as to general O&W quality, finish and accuracy. I know they are well regarded on this forum. They (all O&W) appear to be very good value for money but would like to know how they compare to, for example, Fortis & Glycine in respect to how well they are put together, how good are the bracelets etc.

All advice appreciated


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi - I've had a few O&W best of which was a Mirage chrono :tongue2: - All were great vfm as you say - Generally build quality is good for the price though I have seen / read about some issues around this recently (bezel or crystal not quite flush is one I recall) - I have also had a few Fortis & Glycine & would say they are another level up quality wise but they are more expensive too

HTH

Paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> Hi - I've had a few O&W best of which was a Mirage chrono :tongue2: - All were great vfm as you say - Generally build quality is good for the price though I have seen / read about some issues around this recently (bezel or crystal not quite flush is one I recall) - I have also had a few Fortis & Glycine & would say they are another level up quality wise but they are more expensive too
> 
> HTH
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, it does. I guess that, to an extent, you get what you pay for quality/finish-wise and at the price they go for I suppose one shouldn't be too surprised if they (O&W) are a bit "rough around the edges".


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I bought this one through the forum recently and I have to say i'm really quite impressed with it. The fit and finish are pretty good and it was excelllent vfm. Good size case, 200m wr, 2824 movt and a sapphire crystal.










It's the only O&W i've had so I can't do a comparison but i'd certainly have another.


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Wearing my M4 now - a lot of crown tube wear after 2 years, and the bezel insert has never sat entirely flat, but for the money (and the treatment it has suffered at my hands) I think it has been a good buy. I have one other O&W which also has winding stem thingy (whatever the proper name is) issues, but is a very handsome watch. I'd say go for it.

Chris


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`m _very_ impressed with my Nautilus homage B)

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*










The `11` is very similar to the Cougar & again is very good 

*RLT-11, No.11/50, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels.*










as is this one :thumbsup:

*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I've had several Glycine's and I'd agree they are of a better quality than O&W's. But all my Glycines cost much more than my M1, I think that O&W's are superb value for money and a little "special" on your wrist compared to similarly priced Seiko's, just IMO.

I have 7002's and 6309's but the M1 is lot more comfortable to wear, O&W have lovely slim cases.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Morning Gents, have just been ogling your O&W's, yet another brand I knew nothing about until recently! I know that Roy stocks some models, but are there any other UK sellers around?

I've done a quick google search but they all seem to be abroad. Any info much appreciated.


----------



## Leadenwinter (Feb 21, 2009)

I actually own a Cougar 3 and have done for about a few months now. The watch itself is very good at -2 secs a day. Bezel is solid as is everything else and its very waterproof and tough. I would recommend it highly.

The bracelet on the other hand is a bit cheap feeling and rattles but serves its purpose. A better bracelet .. if you can find one would do wonders for it .... No one makes a 20mm beadblasted oyster sadly ...

I'll do a reveiw one day whan I have time ..

Its a good buy. I'm buying another for a wedding present pretty soon... :thumbup:

Never owned a Fortis or Glycine .. but have owned an Omega SM AquaTerra and a Cartier Pasha...

The O & W so far seems to keep better time .. but the bracelet really lets it down .. The Omega bracelet was much much nicer and solid feeling.. and the Cartier was on leather and quite sucky .. generally...


----------



## Leadenwinter (Feb 21, 2009)

Heres a pic....










Sowee bout the crappy camera


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Leadenwinter said:


> I actually own a Cougar 3 and have done for about a few months now. The watch itself is very good at -2 secs a day. Bezel is solid as is everything else and its very waterproof and tough. I would recommend it highly.
> 
> The bracelet on the other hand is a bit cheap feeling and rattles but serves its purpose. A better bracelet .. if you can find one would do wonders for it .... No one makes a 20mm beadblasted oyster sadly ...
> 
> ...


A simple matter to get a better quality bracelet beadblasted if it matters to you


----------



## Leadenwinter (Feb 21, 2009)

mjolnir said:


> I bought this one through the forum recently and I have to say i'm really quite impressed with it. The fit and finish are pretty good and it was excelllent vfm. Good size case, 200m wr, 2824 movt and a sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a very beautiful watch ... what model is it and what dyou pay ... I want one tooo :drool:

BTW can anyone recommend where to get a good quality beadblasted 20mm oyster bracelet .. with solid endlinks ???


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Leadenwinter said:


> This is a very beautiful watch ... what model is it and what dyou pay ... I want one tooo :drool:


Hi, you will not find another like it. It was a one off done by our host, Roy. As a previous owner of this watch, it is one that I was a bit rash in selling, looking at it again :cry2:

Mike


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Currently got three O&Ws and a couple of Fortis. As has been already said, O&Ws are great vfm for a Swiss watch with pedigree. I like it that they're not a high street or high end brand, and I like the way they look. Yes, had a crown problem with the M1, which was fixed by Roy. Had a crown problem with the Cosmo alarm too for that matter, fixed by the Fortis factory under warranty, so these things can happen. :huh:

The Mirage III gets a lot of use and has never missed a beat.

Here's a quick group shot.










For me, the diference in finishing and spec between the two brands only brings home the O&W vfm point even more. If you can live without coated saphire, and bead blasting etc, then I reckon an O&W will serve you very well. k:


----------



## Diverboy (Jul 12, 2009)

The Cougar is pretty tough but the bezel doesn't line up with the dial minute markers on mine. I have seen several shots of it from other people and it seems to be the same. I also don't like the bracelet much so I wear my with a rubber strap. The finish is ok but the Cougar isn't that cheap so I was expecting a little better to be honest.


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Love my M6, about my most accurate auto, maybe -10 seconds/month. Fit and finish are excellent.

The bracelet is light, but this makes for a lower profile lightweight watch.

@Diverboy - whoever you bought the watch from should rectify the bezel lining up. I know our host take great care to make sure his sales are *perfect*, he fettled my watch to the high accuracy it has and also adjusted the bezel as it was 'adjusted' in shipping.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MIKE said:


> Leadenwinter said:
> 
> 
> > This is a very beautiful watch ... what model is it and what dyou pay ... I want one tooo :drool:


Nice one, not too sure about the hands though :huh:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice one, not too sure about the hands though :huh:


It's the hands and bezel combination that does it for me most on this one Mac. I like that it's a one off.

I understand that they might be a little bright for some though


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Just took the plunge on a Cougar 3 from Gnomon in Singapore - will let you know what transpires!


----------



## Leadenwinter (Feb 21, 2009)

My Cougar 3 seems to have stopped after a not so serious knock ... which seems very very disappointing considering this is marketed as a dive/sports watch...

:cry2: I'm very annoyed

Don't know if I should get it serviced or buy a different watch...

Perhaps you shouldn't buy and go for something else...


----------



## menssagem (Sep 15, 2009)

Leadenwinter said:


> My Cougar 3 seems to have stopped after a not so serious knock ... which seems very very disappointing considering this is marketed as a dive/sports watch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## menssagem (Sep 15, 2009)

menssagem said:


> Leadenwinter said:
> 
> 
> > My Cougar 3 seems to have stopped after a not so serious knock ... which seems very very disappointing considering this is marketed as a dive/sports watch...
> ...


Hi

very nice watch....in my opinion..you should serviced it

But...if you think of another watch....i'm interested in buy you this one

Best regards

(Y)


----------

